# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  dva pitanja o rodinim majicama

## mara68

Prvo pitanje je: Zašto pri naručivanju majice Ima ih raznih na webshopu mogu odabrati samo veličinu S?

Drugo pitanje: Kakve su veličine? Ja ponekad stanem u S, a ponekad u L, znate kako je to s veličinama  :Confused:

----------


## BusyBee

Dok ti se ne javi neka od cura iz ureda... vjerojatno imas mogucnost odabira samo S jer trenutno nema drugih velicina na skladistu.
S je velicina koju komotno nosi moja 9-godisnja kcer koja ima 140cm (ili malo vise) i 32kg, dakle, moze staviti ispod jos majicu na duge rukave pa preko S majicu Rodinu. I ne izgleda kao da je obukla nesto preveliko.
Vjerujem da bi ti onda mozda bio bolji M, ako si ponekad u S, a ponekad u L.

Mozda cure iz ureda znaju detaljnije mjere majica. ...

----------


## ivarica

ako je bilo samo S kao izbor, to je vjerojatno zato jer nije ni bilo vecih
ali, ovih dana su nam stigle nove majice, cim se lutonjica vrati u ured napisat ce ti u kojim velicinama su raspolozive

ako ponekad stanes u s, nasa l ti ne treba

----------


## Angelina_2

ok...al to je vej jako dugo tako...ja vec vise od godinu dana hocu rodinu majcu ali samo s ili obicne velike a to mi bezveze

----------


## ivarica

da, dugo nismo pravile nove

----------


## mara68

Hvala na odgovorima! Provjeravat ću ima li kakvih promjena  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Jesu možda stigle majice "Ima ih svakakvih" veličina M illi L? U webshopu nudi samo odabir veličine S

----------


## Lutonjica

majica ima u svim veličinama a boje su crna, lila, nešto između bordo i fuksija, te krem bijela od organskog pamuka

----------


## tonili

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

možete preko webshopa naručiti  :Smile:

----------


## Angelina_2

ok...vidim da velicina ima a dali je strukirana i na v izrez il ovakva na okrugli sa stegnutim rukavima??

----------


## ivarica

lutonjicu i mene zanima koja od vas je jucer bila u rodi lol

----------


## Lutonjica

strukirana na v izrez
dakle, angelina nije bila jučer LOL

----------


## Angelina_2

ja bi rekla da sam ja....(dok bi tamo dosla)  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

:Razz:  :Cool:  Ja nisam-dolazim za 10 tak dana!
Valjda bu ih još bilo....

----------


## retha

Kojim se ono danom moze doci u Rodu pogledat te majice? Da opet ne banem u krivi dan.

----------


## Lutonjica

utorak i četvrtak od 12 do 16

----------


## Mravica

Hoće li biti uskoro više majica od organskog pamuka u ponudi i majica za odrasle dugih rukava od istog materijala?

----------


## renata

ovisi o cijeni materijala, ako uspijemo nabaviti povoljan organski pamuk u dovoljno boja, tako da ne znam trenutno odgovor. nadam se da da. u planu su dječje, ali za odrasle dugih rukava - zasad ne.

----------

